# Cannot compile wpa_supplicant

## lunita

Hi all,

I'm trying to compile wpa_supplicant and I have this problem:

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:5293:6: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:5302:6: warning: assignment makes pointer from integer without a cast

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:5310:2: warning: passing argument 2 of 'send_and_recv_msgs' from incompatible pointer type

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:225:12: note: expected 'struct nl_msg *' but argument is of type 'struct nl_msg *'

  CC  ../src/drivers/driver_ralink.c

make: *** [../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.o] Error 1

And beyond this warnings:

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2507:3: error: array index in non-array initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2507:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2507:3: error: field name not in record or union initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2507:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2508:3: error: array index in non-array initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2508:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2508:3: error: field name not in record or union initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2508:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2509:3: error: array index in non-array initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2509:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2509:3: error: field name not in record or union initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2509:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2510:3: error: array index in non-array initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2510:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2510:3: error: field name not in record or union initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2510:3: error: (near initialization for 'freq_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2514:27: error: array type has incomplete element type

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2515:3: error: array index in non-array initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2515:3: error: (near initialization for 'rate_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2515:3: error: field name not in record or union initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2515:3: error: (near initialization for 'rate_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2516:3: error: array index in non-array initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2516:3: error: (near initialization for 'rate_policy')

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2516:3: error: field name not in record or union initializer

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:2516:3: error: (near initialization for 'rate_policy')

and so on...

../src/drivers/driver_nl80211.c:4953:9: error: 'NL_SKIP' undeclared (first use in this function)

Post the emerge info:

medea ~ # emerge --info =net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.0.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i3_CPU_M_370_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 12 Jan 2012 23:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/

texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 apng berkdb brandin branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd emerald extras fortran fuse gdbm gdu gnome gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lm_sensors mmx modules mp3 mudflap multilib mysql nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia openmp pam pcre png policykit pppd python readline session sqlite sse sse2 ssl static-libs svg sysfs tcpd tiff unicode xcb xinerama xml xml2 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

I don't know what's the problem, I'm lost  :Sad: .

Thanks in advance,

----------

## mikegpitt

Perhaps this is the cause?

net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r5 : build broken with libnl-3.2.1

https://bugs.gentoo.org/388589?id=388589

----------

